# Fredryk Phox



## DeCatt (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's all take a minute to think about a very special man. That man is Fredryk Phox (powerword Matthew Gafford). Long forgotten in the depths of the internet, Fred was known and celebrated for his many feats, such as 
1. being the world's first internet video celebrity.
2. getting into shenanigans with puppets 
3. saying "faggot" more times than the entire history of /b/ 
4. his feature-length movie that got lost and his animated Star Fox series

This man is a legend. Let's all take a moment to share something special, something magical, something very, very gay.

Compilation of good shit.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 6, 2014)

So, what prompted this?  Did he die or something?


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 6, 2014)

Lobar said:


> So, what prompted this?  Did he die or something?



"Lost" is probably a better term, he's not dead, even though a lot of people thought so. Despite his extremely immature behavior he is one of the most talented and dedicated people in the entire fandom. He's also a very good musician, but has been unsuccessful in finding a fanbase. I feel kind of bad for him actually, he always puts in a huge effort and nothing ever really comes of it.

Test animation from his almost entirely solo Star Fox project
The band he used to be in
A segment from "Drug War" which was lost in a HDD failure
His newer solo music experiments

I just wanted to remind people of him. I think it kind of sucks that he's working on this gargantuan project in the broom cupboard, while the rest of the fandom is partying in the foyer.


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 7, 2014)

If the movie had been completed I think he would have been a star (at least for a little while). There's supposed to be a legit starfox manga floating around out in the void of the internet too.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 8, 2014)

Coyote Club said:


> There's supposed to be a legit starfox manga floating around out in the void of the internet too.


The art in that is pretty cool, nice find.
Hahah, who remembers the early 90's comic that came out with the original game? You cannot erase Fara's awkwardly tight flightsuit from your memory. Ever.

"How grateful I wonder...". I don't think he had tickets in mind.


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 8, 2014)

The server is kicking back a HTML 403/Forbidden error when I hit the hyperlinks, but it's no biggie. I know exactly what you're talking about.

--CC


----------



## Student (Jan 9, 2014)

You realize he has an FA account and regularly submits stuff. It's not like he's dead and gone away.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2014)

Not a single link works in my country. USA USA USA!!!


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 13, 2014)

Coyote Club said:


> The server is kicking back a HTML 403/Forbidden error when I hit the hyperlinks, but it's no biggie. I know exactly what you're talking about.
> 
> --CC





d.batty said:


> Not a single link works in my country. USA USA USA!!!


That's weird, they're just standard Youtube links.



Student said:


> You realize he has an FA account and regularly  submits stuff. It's not like he's dead and gone away.


Yeah I know, but he has fallen out of the spotlight in terms of his contributions. I don't know why he isn't harassed day in and out about the Starfox show. Sure, he still has +watchers, but I don't think he has the recognition he deserves.


----------

